# Dominions 4



## yield (Mar 4, 2016)

Dominions 4 - Possibly the best strategy game in the world.

Wot I Think: Dominions 4 Single Player

I've been playing this on and off for over a year but I'm yet to really get to grips with it.

I was wondering if we could organise a play by email game?

tommers Crispy kabbes Santino DotCommunist JimW 

The graphics are crap, so low system specs, but the variations are endless.

Dom4 Mod Inspector

Pretender Design and Analysis: Updated to Dominions 4 Thread - Dominions 4: Thrones of Ascension

Dom4 Magic Path Booster Guide by Telos Thread - Dominions 4: Thrones of Ascension

Building thugs and SCs


----------



## Disjecta Membra (Mar 4, 2016)

Looks cool, I loved playing aage of empires/mythology recently(ish)


----------



## yield (Mar 4, 2016)

Disjecta Membra said:


> Looks cool, I loved playing aage of empires/mythology recently(ish)


The basic principles are the same on a Rome Total War type of map. But the complexity is mind numbing. Think Crusader Kings. 

A lot of the factions are broken and unbalanced. Ultimately diplomacy in a big game wins.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 4, 2016)

bit to strategic brainache for me atm yield, I'm currently working my way through actionish RPGs like fallout new vegas and assasins creed brotherhood. If you do get a team up be sure to post up battle reports and states of play etc, it looks a fascinating time suck of a game lol


----------



## yield (Mar 4, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> bit to strategic brainache for me atm yield, I'm currently working my way through actionish RPGs like fallout new vegas and assasins creed brotherhood. If you do get a team up be sure to post up battle reports and states of play etc, it looks a fascinating time suck of a game lol


I love Fallout. Never understood why people like Assassins Creed. 

Yeah it's a time sink as the game progresses. Didn't want to make out like there isn't a steep learning curve. 

I'll post up battle reports and that if we get a game off the ground. Still think you'd really like it though HTH.


----------



## tommers (Mar 4, 2016)

I'm up for it.  I had a look before but the complexity beat me. Happy to give it another go.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 4, 2016)

yield said:


> I'll post up battle reports and that if we get a game off the ground. Still think you'd really like it though HTH.


depends how steep the learning curve is iyswim? My brain is often quite frazzled cos reasons. Is it pick up and play easy then progressively more complex? I read the first link and it seemed....intimidatingly hard  might be up for it if its a gentle training leading to vast webs of etc.


----------



## yield (Mar 4, 2016)

tommers said:


> I'm up for it.  I had a look before but the complexity beat me. Happy to give it another go.





DotCommunist said:


> depends how steep the learning curve is iyswim? My brain is often quite frazzled cos reasons. Is it pick up and play easy then progressively more complex? I read the first link and it seemed....intimidatingly hard  might be up for it if its a gentle training leading to vast webs of etc.


Some of the factions are a lot stronger than others. With relatively easier playstyles. Relatively...

There are loads of good faction guides on Desura that if you follow you'll have fun. So many traps and pitfalls though. Even in initial Pretender design.


----------



## tommers (Mar 4, 2016)

I found a video where somebody is teaching his son how to play.  Might be a good place to start (I haven't watched it yet)



oooh.  Tree things.


----------



## yield (Mar 4, 2016)

Irminsul is a good pretender. Cheap and easy to get Nature 9 which gives bonus health points and regeneration to your sacred troops.

Great for the Heims and Tír na nÓg factions I like.


----------



## JimW (Mar 4, 2016)

Sounds like great fun but I'm struggling months behind with a book at the minute so shouldn't commit myself to anything.


----------



## yield (Mar 4, 2016)

JimW said:


> Sounds like great fun but I'm struggling months behind with a book at the minute so shouldn't commit myself to anything.


Knew you liked Crusader Kings so thought you might be tempted. It's good. Maybe a later game.


----------



## kabbes (Mar 4, 2016)

I am also well tempted


----------



## yield (Mar 4, 2016)

kabbes said:


> I am also well tempted


It's great kabbes compelling addictive and really hard.


----------



## kabbes (Mar 5, 2016)

Not sure I need y another computer addiction right now...!


----------



## yield (Mar 7, 2016)

kabbes said:


> Not sure I need y another computer addiction right now...!


Understandable. It can time a bit of time after the first 30 turns or so.


----------



## Santino (Mar 7, 2016)

No way do I have time for this, sorry. I'm already thinking of taking a career break to play No Man's Sky later this year.


----------



## yield (Sep 24, 2017)

Probably I'm more excited by this than most on here. 

Dominions 5 is due to release in November Dominions 5

Warriors of Faith, big changes could be good.


----------

